# live music



## marenostrum (Feb 19, 2011)

This question is tied to me and maiden were discussing in a previous thread.

I am after some nice place where you can listen to decent music (ie not any of the Cowel rubbish, Rhianna or ladygaga).

I'm into 80s music, don't mind 90s music either.
I don't mind a dance either but my preference would be just chilling out, having some food, a drink and listenting to music, don't mind if people dance around me.

I've been to some place here like jazz club (as suggested by my GF) but i hated the smoke. Also i don't like open meat markets (ie harrys or pyramyd road stuff). Obviously if there are girls dancing who are pleasing to my 34 year old eye not a problem  but i don't want to go to places where drinking is excessive, or where dubiuous activities take place.

I'm not into the socialize with the expat at all costs camp either so if its a place frequented by locals the better. It would be the two of us going out, not a big group.

I've got the restaurants sussed, now i need to find a decent bar / club/ pub.


----------



## Karena (Nov 3, 2009)

Hi Marenstroum, 

El Sawy Culturewheel is a grand cultural center right under the 15th of May bridge Zamalek. Its not a night club but its like an art centre, I love it there, info below:

Inaugurated in 2003, in its seven years of existence it became a hub and hangout for young Egyptians, foreign residents and visitors, who include our center in their sight-seeing tours.

The main center in Zamalek has five stages situated in the River Hall, the Wisdom Hall, the Word Hall, the Garden and the Bostan El Nil .

A few more for info, all in Zamalek, never been to any but, check them out.


*PUBS & CLUBS *

BLISS
Imperial Boat, Saraya El Gezirah Street, Zamalek, Cairo
Tel: (+202) 2736 57 96 / 7

BOGIE
Imperial Boat, Saraya El Gezirah Street, Zamalek, Cairo
Tel: (+202) 2736 57 96 / 7

BORA BORA
3 El Gabalaya Street, Zamalek, Cairo
Tel: (+202) 010 965 42 33

CARMEN BAR
Golden Tulip Hotel Flamenco Cairo, 2 El Gezirah El Wosta
Street, Zamalek, Cairo
Tel: (+202) 2735 08 15

DEALS
2 El Sayed El Bakry Street, off 26th July Street, Zamalek,
Cairo
Tel: (+202) 2736 05 02

HARRY'S PUB
Cairo Marriott Hotel & Omar El Khayyam Casino
16 Saraya El Gezirah Street, Zamalek, Cairo
Tel: (+202) 2735 88 88 ext.: 84 95

L'AUBERGINE
5 Sayed El Bakry Street, Off 26th of July Street, Zamalek,
Cairo
Tel: (+202) 2738 00 80

LIQUID
Imperial Boat, Saraya El Gezirah Street, Zamalek, Cairo
Tel: (+202) 2736 57 96 / 7

MOON DECK
Blue Nile Boat, 9a Saraya El Gezirah Street, Zamalek, Cairo
Tel: (+202) 2735 31 14 / 012 390 02 56 / 7 ext.:102

PUB 28
28 Shagaret El Dorr Street, Zamalek, Cairo
Tel: (+202) 2735 92 00

SWAY
3 El Gabalaya Street, Zamalek, Cairo
Tel: (+202) 012 178 57 85

Also Sekoya Restaurant at the end of the island is a great place with a lovely view of the Nile, especially at night and its better to go here in Summer, the food is not upto much but its worth going just for the view.


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

Try LV?


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

marenostrum said:


> This question is tied to me and maiden were discussing in a previous thread.
> 
> I am after some nice place where you can listen to decent music (ie not any of the Cowel rubbish, Rhianna or ladygaga).
> 
> ...




I would imagine to hear western music you would need to frequent places that expat go.... the bulls eye used to do good music but once again the smoke is a major factor, same goes for Pub28.. the best steaks in town but the surliest of staff and 5 minutes after entering you have to escape to breathe the relatively fresh air of Cairo. There is an Italian club down town or try the Swiss club which has a big Egyptian clientel and everything is mainly held outside so the smoking issure is not so bad.


----------



## Karena (Nov 3, 2009)

The Swiss Club is good, has a nice garden, nr. Midan Kikat, off Sudan Street, but remember Marenstrum there is still a curfew so really I think its better to go to these places, once things seem to calm down as I am not even sure if many of these paces are open. I know the Salwy Coulture club in Zamalek is as I walk past there every night.


----------



## marenostrum (Feb 19, 2011)

ta for the tips.

yes staff at pub 28 have some issue, not sure what their problem is.

my best bet is an open air cafe / bar so smoke would not be an issue.
Maybe are there any boats on the nile functioning as a live music establishment?
Yeears back there used to be one here in zamale not sure if it is there now, i don't think its le pasha but not sure. Le pasha any good?

As far as the curfew goes, i always take a stroll at about 11pm not been an issue so far.


----------



## Horus (Sep 17, 2010)

marenostrum said:


> This question is tied to me and maiden were discussing in a previous thread.
> 
> I am after some nice place where you can listen to decent music (ie not any of the Cowel rubbish, Rhianna or ladygaga).
> 
> ...


If you come to Sharm PM me I will show you around although some places are a bit like Sodom and Gomorrah, well at least when I turn up in my tight trousers and silk shirt that I don't button to my mid rib with my thick silver chain :eyebrows:

I will teach you my new dance it's called the "metro" bit like getting items of the shelf and putting them in the trolley except you strut like a rooster when you do it and give that knowing sultry look and use the name "Ricardo" or "Josh"


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I have just heard some live music tonight... wish I hadn't bothered, the lead singer had a voice that would keep ships off rocks.


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

MaidenScotland said:


> I have just heard some live music tonight... wish I hadn't bothered, the lead singer had a voice that would keep ships off rocks.


Me too (was a bit rough) - they weren't allowed to play outside ;-(

great to meet you again :clap2::clap2::clap2: and my best friend


----------

